# Bad Lifter!



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not sure what caused this lifter to go bad, but it looks like someone took a hammer and chisel and started whacking on the roller. Still rolls smoothly. I've been told that the hardened coating wears off sometimes and metal is soft underneath. Cam lobe looks to be in good shape. I just noticed it chirping one day while driving and parked it so that I didn't damage anything. Good thing I did or I think the cam would have been toast. Replacing it with a ls7 lifter. Hopefully won't run into this issue again. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no coating on them. It turned in the lifter tray


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

I guess you could install a lifter and try it.

I would replace the cam. But thats just me.

Wonder where all that varnish came from?


----------



## stacylm1996 (Dec 28, 2013)

I had the same problem you can get a complete set of gm ls7 lifters for $ 123 on ebay, brand new factory sealed. Mine had chunks missing from the roller, the cam was gouged and metal in the #7 piston and in the oil pan. Also check the lifter bore for damage. I'm doing a hone, rings and bearings while I have it apart.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Replace the tray too!


----------



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lifter trays feel snug, and hold them well. I was hoping to get it back together on Monday It's my DD so I need it back together ASAP and I'd have to order the lifter trays and wait on them. No parts stores have them. As far as pulling the cam out, I'm a long ways from being able to do that. Especially since I can't see anything wrong from up top. I'm having to drive a 15 passenger van that I borrowed right now, so I'm ready to get it back running. I was planning on putting it back together with the new lifter then doing an oil change before I run it. My plan eventually is to get a dd, park this and rebuild the motor from ground up, upgrading cam, lifters pushrods, valve springs... but for the time being do y'all think I'm making a mistake putting it back together?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you're going to rebuild you could put it back together BUT I wouldn't beat on it too much until you can get into it better. Cam, lifters, pushrods length, etc should all be checked. There's only two possibilities. Either there is a defect in material or instability/bad part in the valve train. Check your push rod length when to swap to a LS7 lifter if you had the stock ones. I believe they are a little taller (0.050" if I recall correctly) and you may need a different length push rod.


----------



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

After further investigation cam is shot. Gonna do a full engine rebuild starting a new thread


----------

